# Why am I so ill?



## o_kella_uk (Jun 3, 2013)

HELP!

I know you get so many posts like this but please help if you can.

I started taking thyroxine about six months ago. At first I felt great but now I'm so Ill. I can't go to work. Im in agony I can't wake up and my brain is mush. I've got anxiety and I'm having mood swings. I was like this when I first got ill four years ago. I'm devestated because I thought I was getting better.

So I got my bloods done with Genova.

Here are my results. My blood was taken in the evening and I'd taken thyroxine that morning. Im on 150.

TSH - 0.038 (RANGE 0.4-4.0)
T4 - 140 (RANGE 58 -154)
FT4 - 19.8 (RANGE 10-22)

FT3 - 5.27 ( 2.8-6.5)
FT4/FT3 RATIO 3.8 ( 2-4.5)
REVERSE T3 0.50 ( RANGE 0.14 - 0.54)

TG - 453 ( RANGE 0-40)
TPO - > 1000 (RANGE 0-35)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If those were my labs and I was having your symptoms I would try reducing from 150mcg daily. It could be a simple as splitting 1 daily dose ( 75mcg) and taking the 150mcg 6 days. Reducing by how much is where it's gets tricky and you should lab every 6 weeks until you feel better. Decide on the dose reduction and stick with it until you lab.

For future lab's you might want to schedule your lab before you take your replacement. Having labs done at the same time of day gives the most accurate results for comparsion.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, hang in there -- don't let it get ya down too much -- remember there's so much hope and help with changes in amounts and all sorts of things.

I have a question for you -- it may or may not be related -- but just in case, are you someone who has taken many antibiotics in your life time? If yes, it causes me to question something that I've been looking into -- which is -- the possibility of a relationship between candida -- and general health - and thyroid -- and... There seems to be a link from what I've been reading -- I've been researching caprylic acid and it's relationship with hashimoto's and candida -- and it is quite something to look at "IF" you are someone who has had a lot of antibiotics in life (possibly.)

So I really probably only have fatigue as a symptom -- if I even have it... Yet a few days of caprylic acid (and plenty of water) and probiotics (plus the vitamins I am told to take by the endo -- 2,000 D, 500 c, 250 mcg selenium... WOW do I have energy today and currently the lump in my throat is almost non-existant... Something good is happening... Is it the caprylic acid? Time will tell.

Also -- there's a thyroid diet mentioned on this board by Western Botanical Medicine, look up "Ray Peat" on this forum and you'll find a lot about their recommended thyroid diet, perhaps some of this will help you feel better


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

o_kella_uk said:


> HELP!
> 
> I know you get so many posts like this but please help if you can.
> 
> ...




Have you had an ultra-sound? Perhaps you should w/those antibodies being so high?


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Swimmer, wow, that's interesting. I am not one to take a lot of medicine, but was put on a z pack this summer. I am having a huge thyroid fit right now. I do have a one year old that does not sleep well at all. I thought maybe sleep deprivation drove me to this. Maybe not? Time for some research. I did find a naturopath. I have my second appointment next week. Maybe she will have some insight.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I did your Ft3 to RT3 ratio and it is 10.5. Anything under 20 should be treated with T3 meds only until you have cleared resistance. Your cells are blocked and the thyroid meds are not getting into your cells. That's why you feel awful. Please research reverse T3 and thyroid resistance. A good site is thyroid-rt3.com. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to clarify - I'm only suggesting this as some possible secondary issue to the thyroid issue - sometimes, there's more than one thing going on.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes Swimmer. I know I have a candida issue! I think we all do. When your hypo we tend o have these issues!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Danniswirl - regarding candida -- "caprylic acid" and monolaurin (two very similar things) made from coconut oil -- are very helpful! But caprylic acid isn't for everyone as it can cause some kidney stones in some, and you have to take lots of water with it.

I knew a lady on chemo. She had such horrible yeast problems she couldn't even eat grocery store meat - it had to be organic so that even the animals weren't fed antibiotics. One of the things she bought to help combat the yeast was something found in some grocery stores called "Yeast Fighters." I guess that the caprylic acid in them is supposed to literally "BURST" the yeast.


----------

